
Bureaucracy applied to code - shazow
https://plus.google.com/109834643338395014064/posts/4hMiZ3s44f8
======
AngryParsley

        $ brew install inotify-tools  
        This isn't Linux.
    

It's too late to save shazow time and stress, but I wrote a notify-wait for OS
X: <https://github.com/ggreer/fsevents-tools>. It's not as fully-featured as
inotify-tools (since FSEvents isn't as granular), but it's pretty handy.

~~~
shazow
Very cool! You should get this into a homebrew recipe, it will make a lot of
people happy. :)

~~~
AngryParsley
I'm glad you like it, but homebrew discourages people from submitting their
own projects. I agree with that policy. It filters out a lot of junk.

------
why-el
If this is bureaucracy, I don't know what to call pre-bootstrap world.

~~~
shazow
Before Twitter-Bootstrap 2.0, we had bootstrap 1.0 which was essentially
BlueprintCSS renamed and ported to lesscss. It had almost no variable parts
except for grid size and base colours. Most people just plopped in the 32kb of
CSS and continued with their day. Today we have 112kb of minified CSS with
25kb of JS widget functionality requiring jQuery, all of which is heavily
customizable and themeable if you edit the lesscss.

Before BlueprintCSS and other grid-based frameworks, we maintained a couple of
kb of CSS reset that we'd plop at the top. It handled some basic differences
in cross-browser defaults.

Before resets, we just wrote CSS files straight up. It just needs to work in
IE, right?

Before CSS, we inlined styles and did inhumane things with tables.

Over time, the amount of up-front non-coding work has steadily grown. But,
most of the time, we get a lot more for it down the line. I call this
bureaucracy.

------
dfc
I apologize if I am being dense (I am not a OSX person so maybe that has
something to do with it). But I do not understand this post at all? And what
does this have to do with Max Weber?

------
vasco
Any half-witted programmer will realize this is boring boilerplate work as he
is doing this for the first time.

The second time he just runs his setup script and gets right to business.

~~~
shazow
Just fill out this paperwork, send a facsimile to the security, privacy, and
QA departments, get approval from the VP, SVP, and release coordinator and
you're good to launch! The second time you just talk to the release
coordinator and you can get right to business.

Your "boilerplate work" is bureaucracy.

------
likeclockwork

        This isn't Linux.
    

This error message actually explains all of his problems.

------
trotsky
gem install kicker

<https://github.com/alloy/kicker>

